# A pen for David McCullough



## Lenny (Sep 24, 2010)

Our company remodeled an old home for Pulitzer Prize winning author David McCullough a few years ago, and we continue to do projects for him from time to time. David and his wife Rosalee are two of the nicest people you would ever want to meet. I have a signed copy of "1776" that says ..."Master furniture maker and great friend" ... and I have been trying to figure out which part of that is the _greater_ exaggeration !! :biggrin:
As he was signing a book for a co-worker one time, Rosalee leaned over and whispered to me ... "If anyone can find an unsigned copy of his book it will be a collector's item someday"!!! :biggrin: She keeps him grounded. 

So when the historical wood became available, through a post on this site last Spring, I thought, "Who better to have a pen made from George Washington's Horse Chestnut"?

They have been travelling for the last 3 months working on his next book.
So this morning was my first opportunity to deliver the gift. Personally I prefer the pen Rosalee picked out ... an Amboyna burl Jr. Gent II 

A special Thanks to Ed for all his help!
still can't get a GOOD photo but ....
http://picasaweb.google.com/toolmanlh/APenForDavidMcCullough#


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 24, 2010)

Great story and nice pen, Lenny!

I have an unsigned copy of 1776. I think I'll keep it that way. I didn't realize that McCullough was still alive.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 24, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> Great story and nice pen, Lenny!
> 
> I have an unsigned copy of 1776. I think I'll keep it that way. I didn't realize that McCullough was still alive.


 
Not only is he still alive, every book he has written is still being published! 

so I learned today :tongue:


----------



## lazyguy (Sep 24, 2010)

1776 is an awesome account of our first year. And I know it is bad english but David's John Adams is awesomer. Nice gesture, nice pen.


----------



## Muggsy1776 (Sep 24, 2010)

Friends of mine ran into him once at Colonial Williamsburg and said he was just the nicest person.  That's a great gift you gave him.  Thanks to people like him, our history is not lost and is brought to light to a whole new generation.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey Lenny---

Ya dun good!!!

Thanks for including me in the process!


----------



## Lenny (Sep 24, 2010)

Muggsy1776 said:


> Friends of mine ran into him once at Colonial Williamsburg and said he was just the nicest person. That's a great gift you gave him. Thanks to people like him, our history is not lost and is brought to light to a whole new generation.


 
They both have a way of making you feel as if you have been friends forever. Very gracious people!

He is a national treasure!


----------



## historicalwoods (Sep 24, 2010)

Lenny, Great pen! And great story! I'll bet Mr. McCullough is still reeling with excitement! 
Regards,
Bill Jewell
http://www.historicalwoods.com/


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 24, 2010)

Having recently watched John Adams and the bonus material with Mr. McCullough I'm certain he was exceptionally pleased.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 24, 2010)

historicalwoods said:


> Lenny, Great pen! And great story! I'll bet Mr. McCullough is still reeling with excitement!
> Regards,
> Bill Jewell
> http://www.historicalwoods.com/


 

Thank you for making the wood available and for your kind comments!


----------



## Lenny (Sep 24, 2010)

GaryMGg said:


> Having recently watched John Adams and the bonus material with Mr. McCullough I'm certain he was exceptionally pleased.


 
We were doing some work for them around the time the HBO mini series was being made. They had some very interesting stories to tell about the making of the film. 

The bonus material on the DVD's were great! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 24, 2010)

Great story, Lenny! And a wonderful experience.
Pen looks great in a famous author's hands, too


----------



## Lenny (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks, John.
Along with the pen and Certificate of Authenticity, I also included a few photos of some of the process, including one with the pens being finished using your eliminator bushings. I wish I had taken more photos as he was quite curious about it.
He immediately started thinking of different ideas, museums and people who might be interested in similar "projects" ... so ... we shall see!


----------



## Toni (Sep 25, 2010)

Lenny~Gorgeous pen!!! I must read the book


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 25, 2010)

WOW Lenny, how cool is this?? 

This sounds like the perfect fit and win-wins scenario. I hope that this the beginning of something really great for you!!!


----------



## JerrySambrook (Sep 25, 2010)

Good for you Lenny, great job.


But personally, the book was a terrible read.
I have read better text amnuals on computer programs that 1776.
Sorry


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 25, 2010)

Very, very cool.  His "1776" was one of my favorite reads a few years ago.

I'd be interested to hear who else is getting the Washington Horse Chestnut Wood pens.  I have a piece of that wood and the pen from it will be a birthday gift for someone "notorious" in either the good or the pejorative sense of that word, depending on your politics.   It will be delivered around in the first week of December at which time I'll reveal the person's identity.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 25, 2010)

Kaspar, I will look forward to seeing your pen and hearing Your story!
Best of Luck with it!


----------



## aggromere (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow Lenny that's really nice.  A great story.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks Peter!

I was also able to "show off" my inventory of pens as I asked Rosalee to pick one out for herself. I was curious what type of pen she would like.... she ended up picking a Jr. Gent II fountain pen in Amboyna burl, picking it over a Cherry burl Majestic jr. saying she liked the less ornate look. (I'm paraphrasing here but that was the idea I got from what she said) I thought that was interesting and good information to consider.


----------



## el_d (Sep 28, 2010)

Congrats Lenny great story and hopefully it will turn into something more for you.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Toni said:


> Lenny~Gorgeous pen!!! I must read the book



Yes you should read this book! It should be required reading for all American Students as well. A great translation of our humble beginnings as a nation.


----------



## Kaspar (Sep 28, 2010)

And you should follow it up with Robert Kagan's Dangerous Nation.


----------



## wizard (Sep 28, 2010)

Congratulations Lenny !! You were bestowed with an honor and you earned it!


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't know how this thread slipped past me..  Awesome job Lenny! That is a great story and a beautiful pen.


----------

